# SR20DET Custom Links......



## Robdog82 (Apr 18, 2004)

Yo everyone! I want to put a list together of sites that sell awesome SR20DET custom parts at a reasonable Price. 
OptionImports.com has the turbo manifold and outlet at very good prices!!!
LSauto.com specialize in parts for SR's!!! 
Tougefactory.com also specialize in SR's!!!

If you know of any more sites that sell custom products please let me know!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HPautoworks.com


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Heavythrottle.com


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Interchangable Parts*

Somebody who knows all the Nissan motors very well should post a compiled list of interchangable Nissan parts. It would benefit all those members who have to use used parts, but are looking to upgrade at the same time. :cheers:


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

niss200sx said:


> Somebody who knows all the Nissan motors very well should post a compiled list of interchangable Nissan parts. It would benefit all those members who have to use used parts, but are looking to upgrade at the same time. :cheers:


i think the vg throttle bodies are interchangeable with SR20s and RBs


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

SR20DET PARTS GUIDE

Rear Main Seal SR20DET - 12279-AD205 

AIV Hole Plug - 14052-21R00 

Exhaust Manifold Gasket '91 Sentra SE-R w/SR20DE -14036-53J00

T25 Turbo gaskets '90-'95 300ZX TT T25 gaskets (note turbo to O2 housing gasket dose not fit on S13 T25)
14415-17M00- Turbo-to-Flange/Mani

O2 sensor '87 300ZX Turbo 

Ignitor chip '95 Q45 - 

Fuel Injectors '95 300ZX TT (purple plugs) 

Fuel Injector Seals '95 300ZXTT kit

MAF '89-'90 SOHC 240SX - 22680-40F00

Tranny rear main seal '93 240sx - 32136-U0100

Slave cylinder '93 240sx - 30610-70F50

T.O. bearing '93 240sx - 30502-2100

Pilot bearing '93 240sx - 32202-B9500

Clutch 89 Nissan Maxima 240mm 9-7/16" spline 24x1 

Belts (PS, AC, alt) Gates K050370 Alt. K040345 PS & AC 

Spark Plugs NGK BKR7ES11 or BKR6 (hoter plug)

Coil Packs '90-'95 300ZX or '95 newer Maxima

S14 SR Oil Filter '95 Sentra SE-R -15208-65F00

S13 SR Oil Filter '91 Sentra SE-R -15208-53J00

Fuel filter '90 300zx TT

Front and Rear main seal '91 SE-R

TPS '95 KA TPS will work with some soldering 

Temp sensor S13 or S14 (depending on chassis not motor) KA24DE temp sensor

Thermostat '91 Sentra SE-R

Radiator cap '90 300zx TT (slightly more pressure for better cooling over stock cap)

Knock sensor '95 240sx

Oil pressure sender '95 240sx

The only parts you really need to get from Japan are the starter, alternator, water 
pump, and headgasket. Most everything else can be found locally or adapted to fit. 
Please add to this list if you can find or think of anything else. Also corrections are 
appreciated.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

And now for CA18DET parts:

If you are looking for parts, tell the autoparts store that you have an 88' Nissan Pulsar NX SE. 
It will be the correct part 99% of the time!

Oxygen Sensor CA18ET 200sx Bosch 13276 $47.99
Spark Plugs CA18ET* 200sx NGK PFR6A-11 $Varies
PCV Valve CA18DE Pulsar NX Bosch PCV142 $2.99 
Thermostat CA18DE Pulsar NX 491-180 $4.99
Thermo Gasket CA18DE Pulsar NX Felpro 35228 $0.89
Water Pump** CA18DE Pulsar NX B150-1350 $33.99
Upper Rad. Hose KA24DE 240SX L-564 $7.99
Lower Rad. Hose KA24DE 240SX M-563 $7.39
Oil Filter CA18DE Pulsar NX Bosch 3400 $5.49
Alt Belt 4pk855 $9.99
PS Belt 4pk845 $8.99
AC Belt 4pk840 $8.99

* Exhaust side needed
** Includes Gasket

Other Spark Plug Options:
PFR6/BCPR6's for standard (gap of 1.1mm)

PFR7/BCPR7's for lightly modded (gap of 0.8-10mm - see what works for you)

BCR8's for high boost applications. (gap 0.6-0.8 dependant on boost level)

Oil filter 15208-H8911 Ryco Z386 or Ryco Z145A 
Door bump rubbers 01658-J7000 (Skyline R31) 
Exhaust manifold gasket 14036-D4200 (EXA 1.8, S13 CA18) Four separate pieces 
Intake manifold gasket 14035-D5710 (CA18 all) Injector rail to cylinder head 
Intake manifold gasket 14035-D5711 (CA18 all) Injector rail to intake runner 
Intake manifold gasket 14035-53J10 (SR20 all) 
Turbo inlet flange gasket 14415-75F10 (200SX) 
or 14415-17M00 (S13 all) The Aust 200SX one fits. 
Turbo outlet flange gasket 14445-26E00 (S13 all) 
Engine front oil seal 13042-42L00 (CA18 all) 
Engine rear oil seal 12279-18V00 (CA18 all) 
Oil pan seal front 11121-01F10 (CA18 all) 
Oil pan seal rear 11121-01F15 (CA18 all) 
Head gasket 11044-51E00 (CA18 all) 
Head gasket 11044-50F00 (SR20) until 9/92 
Head gasket 11044-50F01 (SR20) from 9/92 till 7/93 
Head gasket 11044-50F10 (SR20) from7/93 onwards 
Engine gasket kit 10101-51E25 (CA18D) Engine rebuild gasket kits 
Engine gasket kit 10101-56E25 (CA18DET) 
Engine gasket kit 10101-50E25 (SR20DET) 
Engine gasket kit 10101-51E26 (SR20D) 
Flywheel Bolts 12315-55M00 $2.18
Valve grind gasket kit 11042-51E25 (CA18 all) 
Valve grind gasket kit 11042-50F25 (SR20 all) 
Fan belt 11720-V7301 (CA18 all) L = 855mm 
Fan belt 11720-52F00 (SR20 all) 
Compressor belt 11920-V7301 (CA18 all) also suits power steering pump 
Compressor belt 11920-30R10 (SR20 all) also suits power steering pump 
Water pump 21010-V5528 (CA18) until 8/90 
Water pump 21010-V5529 (CA18) from 8/90 
Water pump 21010-52F00 (SR20 all) 
Thermostat 21200-V0201 (CA18 all) 82.0 C 
Thermostat 21200-V0206 (CA18 all) 88.0 C 
Thermostat 21200-53J00 (SR20 all) 
Radiator cap 21430-01F01 
Radiator hose - upper 21501-35F10 (CA18 all) 
Radiator hose - lower 21503-35F00 (CA18 all) 
Radiator hose - upper 21501-52F00 (SR20 all) 
Radiator hose - lower 21503-52F00 (SR20 all) 
Bonnet bump rubbers (large) 62840-D0100 (Skyline R31) 
Engine coolant 10120-89904 Castrol 
Dash switch back lights Nissan Aust, have similar types 
$11.00 each **** Smith P8130, with fiddling needed or 12v lamps WT2-12 from WES Components, good fit. 65c each 
Radius rods (Tension rods) 54468-35F20 (S13 all) includes bush Genuine Nissan imports (JSVA), Remanufactured with 
Urethane (Cars of Saigon ). 
Wheel nut 62840-21001 (R31 Skyline) 
Brake pads See service info page. Bendix and others. 
heater hose w/valve part 02-0036 or p/n ch1649 same as 1988/90 holden commodore 3.8ltr 
(needs to be cut slightly) 

Headlight globe Who cares Any brand. H4 60/55W 12V or H4 100/55W 12V the second one has 100Watt high beam. 
Rear Dampers 
( shockers ) See Nissan Dealer or Nismo KONI. Part no. 80-401-081 sports kyb. 
Approx $315 a pair. 
Fuel filter 16400-F5100 (CA18 and SR20) RYCO Z202 or Z201 
Air Filter 16546-V0100 (same as R31 Skyline) K&N high flow reusable type P/N 33-2031-1 
Spark plugs 22401-58S16 (PFR6A11, CA18) Non resistor type NGK BCP6ES11 (11 = gap of 1.1mm) 
Spark plugs 22401-53J16 (PRF6B, SR20DET) 
Crank angle sensor 23731-85M10 (CA18 all) 
Crank angle sensor 23731-50F01 (SR20 all) 
Coolant temp sensor 25080-89903 (S13 all) 
Steering Rack Boot (LHS) 48203-10V25 (same as local 300ZX, mabey R32 also) 
Oil pressure sender unit 25210 89920 (generic nissan??) 
Oil pressure sender 25240-89920 (S13 all) 
Cam shaft timing belt 13028-51E25 
Cam belt idler bearing 30BD219DWAX 
Cam belt tenioner bearing. 35BD219DWAX 
Clutch Master Cylinder rebuild kit. PBR Aust. K8690 (contains pistons). 
K7689X (rubber components only). 
Clutch Slave Cylinder 3062069F03 

S13 Main Handbook (English) Nissan Publication SM9E-OS13G0 $230 tax ex. 
RS13 Service Manual, Main Issue (Japanese) Nissan A008009 $143 Tax Ex 
SR20DET S13 Engine supplement Nissan A008011 $187 Tax Ex 
SR20DET S13 Wiring supplement Nissan A108012 

crank sprocket - 13021-D4200 - $29.26
woodruff key - 00926-51900 - $1.02
crankshaft plate (behind sprocket) - 13022-42L00 - $1.78

Turbo Manifold gaskets -> head:

14036-D4201 (x2)
14036-D4202 (x2)

KA24 and CA18 use the same radiators (Unlike the SR) with both ports on the USDM passenger side


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I CANNOT GAURANTEE YOU THAT THESE PART NUMBERS ARE STILL UP TO DATE, OR IF THEY ARE EVEN CORECT..... But it's a start, right guy.. :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------



## s14silviaoki (Oct 12, 2004)

HEY IM LIVIN IN JAPAN IF YOU TEL ME WHAT PART YOU NEED I CAN PRETTY MUCH GET ANYPART YOU WANT OUT HERE ALOT CHEAPER THEN YOU WOULD GET IT IN THE STATES SO LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT AND MAYBE I CAN GET A HOLD OF IT


----------

